#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-06
<woxismo> bona nit
<pespin> hola :)
<woxismo> ui!
<woxismo> mira, pregunta al canto
<woxismo> em surt l'error "Error: glXCreateContext failed" si faig glxgears o glxinfo
<woxismo> alguna idea? (faig servir els controladors propietaris de nvidia, els que venen per defecte als repositoris)
<pespin> woxismo, proba a reinstalar els drivers ;)
<woxismo> ja ho he fet
<woxismo> els he tret
<woxismo> he reiniciat
<woxismo> els he tornat a posar
<woxismo> he reiniciat
<woxismo> i aqui estic
<pespin> i només et diu això?
<woxismo> ha canviat l'error, però segueixo sense poder activar els efectes d'escriptori
<woxismo> si, ara mateix només em diu això
<pespin> busca "Error: glXCreateContext failed" a google a veure que trobes :)
<woxismo> ja, és el que porto fent des de fa una bona estona, però sense èxit...
<woxismo> (per això pregunto a veure si trobava algú que m'indiqués)
<woxismo> bé, merci de totes maneres :)
<pespin> ni idea
<pespin> si trobes alguna informació que parli sobre el tema potser puc ajudar
<pespin> però només amb aquesta informació poca cosa puc fer
<pespin> pots probar a fer un:
<pespin> lscpi | grep VGA
<pespin> que et donarà informació de la teva gràfica
<pespin> pots buscar a google amb "ubuntu" i el que et surti
<woxismo> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 7100 GS] (rev a1)
<woxismo> no sé si instal·lar els drivers de la pàgina web...
<woxismo> però llavors al actualitzar el kernel potser em dona problemes, no?
<khristian> Bondia, i bon horaQ
<khristian> !
<mdepalol> bon dia
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-11
 * |v|4r73|_j0rg3 us saluda!
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-12
<Porta2> bona tarda!
<epileg> bones Porta2
<Porta2> sóc nou en aquest xat
<epileg> molt bé
<Porta2> i des de fa poc que vaig fer la meva compte com a ubuntaire
<Porta2> i m'agradaria conèixer com funciona tot això
<epileg> quan dius «tot això», a que et refereixes?
<Porta2> sobre la comunitat, com s'organitza, els events, no ho sé vaig una mica perdut i m'agradaria forma part
<epileg> has mirat aquest lloc web? http://www.ubuntu.cat/
<rubenset> bon dia jovent
<epileg> bones rubenset!
<rubenset> hola epi! :D
<epileg> :-)
<Porta2> si si ja l'he visitat, però per exemple m'agradaria saber quan es la pròxima trobada
<epileg> Porta2: doncs jo no et puc ajudar massa en això
<epileg> el que sé és que cada cop que hi ha una nova versió de l'Ubuntu, solen fer una festa. La última va ser a Granollers
<rafael_carreras> Porta2, vols dir la propera trobada presencial?
<Porta2> si exacte
<rafael_carreras> planegem fer-ne una a la redacció de Vilaweb (a Barcelona) al febrer, em penso, però no està confirmat encara
<Porta2> doncs em seguiré informant. ho preguntava perquè jo sóc un jove de 16 anys de Barcelona i des de ja fa temps que utilitzo el sistema Ubuntu i m'agradaria saber-ne més i formar part d'alguna organització. A més a  més, per aquestes dates he d'escollir un tema per fer el meu Treball de Recerca i juntament amb el meu professor d'informàtica havia pensat en realitzar-lo sobre el sistema Ubuntu però encara no he centrar del tot 
<rafael_carreras_> vaja, a Vilaweb volem fer una festa d'instal·lació, en principi el 26 de febrer, però no està confirmat
<rafael_carreras_> Porta2: estàs apuntat a alguna de les llistes de correu?
<Porta2> crec que no, vaig fer el meu compte com a ubuntaire però res més
<rafael_carreras> ho dic perquè és una bona manera d'assebentar-te de les coses
<rafael_carreras> també pots mirar el que hem fet aquí: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats
<Porta2> gràcies! la pròxima trobada es farà a les Borges Blanques no?
<rafael_carreras> a la redacció de Vilaweb el 26 de febrer (encara no confirmat)
<rafael_carreras> i a les Borges Blanques la festa oficial al maig
<Porta2> la redacció de Vilaweb és aquesta carrer de Ferlandina 43 de Barcelona?
<rafael_carreras> no crec que en tinguin més :-)
<rafael_carreras> no hi he anat mai
<epileg> Porta2: saps a on és la rambla del raval? doncs just quan surts tot anant cap al port, Vilaweb és a mà dreta
<Porta2> :)perfecte sisi sé on és, visc a Barcelona i em moc per aquesta zona
<Porta2> vosaltres d'on sou?
<epileg> jo d'Olot
<rafael_carreras> jo de Barcelona
<epileg> escolta Porta2, jo sé que estava a on t'he dit, però fa 4 anys. No sé si en aquest temps han canviat d'ubicació. un moment que ho miro
<epileg> Porta2: doncs sembla que han canviat :-(
<Porta2> on està ara?
<epileg> saps a on és el MACBA?
<epileg> nop?
<Porta2> siisi
<epileg> doncs, de la plaça que hi ha davant del MACBA surt un carrer direcció cap la ronda sant Antoni que es diu «Ferlandina», doncs al número 43 diu que estan ara, però t'ho puc assegurar. Si un dia tens ganes de passejar, fas un tomb per allà i ens ho dius, d'acuerdu?
<epileg> volia dir que NO t'ho puc assegurar. es que amb la crisi , fins i tot estalvio lletres....
<epileg> Porta2: coneixes la plaça del pes de la palla? doncs el carrer Ferlandina va a petar allà
<Porta2> sisi ho acabo de buscar al mapa
<Porta2> i més o menys em situ-ho
<Porta2> esta aprop de les rambles
<Porta2> un dia em passaré
<epileg> està més aprop de la ronda sant Antoni que de la rambla
<epileg> si hi has d'anar amb metro, jo agafaria la línia 2, millor que la 3, crec
<Porta2> sisi la lila a snt antoni o universitat
<Porta2> però jo em moc més en bicing jajaj
<epileg> sep, i millor a sant antoni, que et quedarà més aprop la plaça del pes de la palla
<epileg> ah, doncs res, amb xicleta
<epileg> :-)
<Porta2> rafael per quina zona vius de barcelona?
<rafael_carreras> Porta2: et responc una hora després: visc a Hostafrancs
#ubuntu-cat 2011-12-10
<giorgiograppa> bones
#ubuntu-cat 2012-12-05
<alpc360> hola bona tarde !
<alpc360> algu hem pot ajudar amb flash player
<alpc360> hem diu el navegador crash flash player
<alpc360> tinc ubuntu 12.04 64bits
#ubuntu-cat 2012-12-06
<luke1> bon dia senyors. He estat navegant per trobar una bona forma de canviar el tamany de les fonts del sistema, però en tots els casos es fa necessàri instal·lar algún paquet addicional com a gnome-tweak-tool o myunity. Ubuntu no té forma de canviar les fonts del sistema sense haver d'instal·lar paquets adiccionals?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-cat 2012-12-08
<Gosset_Inofensiu> #French
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ups
<Gosset_Inofensiu> perdó
#ubuntu-cat 2013-12-04
<lluisfe> hola bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2014-12-06
<xavier_> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2015-12-02
<AniolMarti> Bona nit!
<wagafo> Bona nit AniolMarti
<josepgallart> bona nit a tots !!
<rafael_carreras> ####################################################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> avui hem de parlar de com va anar la festa
<rafael_carreras> us va agradar?
<rafael_carreras> a mi sí :-)
<AniolMarti> Jo és el primer cop que he anat a una, per tant no les puc comparar. Però m'ho vaig passar molt bé :)
<wagafo> No vaig estar a les presentacions, sols a la install, la install bé, dues installacions i les dues bé
<josepgallart> va estar molt be pero vaig trovar a faltar gent
<wagafo> Com sempre la gent depén de la gent local que faci difusió, no de nosaltres
<rafael_carreras> jo vaig trobar molta més gent de que esperava
<wagafo> Sí, jo crec que en quant a gent no va estar malament, digne,
<wagafo> A la gent se la veia contenta també
<rafael_carreras> sí :)
<AniolMarti> Sí, això sí ;)
<josepgallart> si la gent so va pasar be
<wagafo> Algú ja preguntava on seria la pròxima
<AniolMarti> Això és positiu!
<wagafo> La pròxima, LTS un altre cop, com vola el temps
<rafael_carreras> sí
<wagafo> ALguna cosa a millorar, algú?
<AniolMarti> Es podria fer un streaming de les xerrades (?)
<wagafo> Com sempre no teníem ni CD ni USB d'instal·lació, per sort el noi aquell que parla en tenia, i el Sisco també
<wagafo> el que parla tant, volia dir
<wagafo> Com es diu?
<josepgallart> si mo agesiu dit jo en poratava
<josepgallart> portava
<josepgallart> USBs de ubuntu 14.4 i 15,10, lubuntu desctop i alternate
<rafael_carreras> AniolMarti: no sóc gaire partidari de fer streaming, si encara facilitem la gent que no vingui,...
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: jo sabia que els portaves perquè ho vas dir a la reunió
<AniolMarti> Tens raó, potser gravar-les?
<rafael_carreras> AniolMarti: això estaria bé, en tindrem algunes que va gravar l'Ivan
<AniolMarti> Perfecte
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més?
<AniolMarti> De la festa, per part meva, no.
<rafael_carreras> hi ha el Radu per aquí?
<wagafo> No sembla
<rafael_carreras> vaja
<wagafo> Esperem que hi sigui per la seva incorporació?
<rafael_carreras> em va agradar molt la seva xerrada
<rafael_carreras> sí, hi hauria de ser, és tradició
<wagafo> Si és com jo, estarà a casa, haurà pensat fins deu miniuts abans, i després se'm va del cap i no em connecto
<rafael_carreras> i com jo :)
<josepgallart> ar ali e enviat un misatge
<AniolMarti> I si és com jo es connectarà el dia abans xD
<rafael_carreras> AniolMarti: hehe
<AniolMarti> Puc comentar una cosa que no està a l'ordre del dia?
<wagafo> Per mi sí, així donem un parell de minuts a veure si es connecta el Radu
<AniolMarti> Ok
<AniolMarti> La presentació que es fa al Figaró, qui la fa?
<AniolMarti> Ho vaig veure a la pàgina de FB i vaig posar-ho com a notícia a la web.
<rafael_carreras> el Xavier Vilà
<wagafo> Sobre Ubuntu?
<AniolMarti> Sí, hi ha la informació a la web
<rafael_carreras> sí, però prèviament sobre guifi
<AniolMarti> Correcte, a mi em toca per dues bandes hehe
<AniolMarti> http://www.ubuntu.cat/node/1675
<wagafo> Ara ho he vist
<rafael_carreras> no apareix en Radu?
<AniolMarti> Sembla que no
<wagafo> Sembla que no tenim Radu, pleguem?
<AniolMarti> Jo marxo, que estic d'exàmens...
<AniolMarti> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> doncs sí, hauríem de plegar
<wagafo> Bona sorta als exàmens
<AniolMarti> Gràcies!
<josepgallart> Que vaguin be els examens
<rafael_carreras> bona nit a tothom i endavan amb els exàmens
<rafael_carreras> t
<wagafo> Vinga, bona nit i a reveure
<rafael_carreras> #######################################################################################################
<josepgallart> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2016-12-06
<Pere_> help
#ubuntu-cat 2016-12-07
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> Hola, bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> primer havíem de valorar la festa de Ripoll
<rafael_carreras> a mi em va sembla bé, però vaig trobar a faltar més gent
<aniolgarcia> jo no vaig poder ser-hi...
<AniolM> També penso que va haver-hi poca gent, i que cada cop hi ha menys ponències
<rafael_carreras> el lloc, estupendo i l'organització molt bé
<rafael_carreras> sí, això de les ponències cada cop ens passa més
<rafael_carreras> trobo que les hauríem de limitar i provar de fer tallers
<rafael_carreras> que crec que han de tenir més èxit
<AniolM> Doncs sí, seria més dinàmic
<AniolM> Fer una xerrada és com més seriós i més tens
<rafael_carreras> i menys interactiu
<AniolM> Exacte
<rafael_carreras> és una idea, a veure si trobem els ponents per dur-la a terme :)
<AniolM> Amb un taller encara m'hi veuria en cor
<aniolgarcia> Però s'haurà de tenir en compte els diferents nivells dels assistents
<aniolgarcia> no podem pas fer-los tots molt tècnics o tots molt senzills
<AniolM> Nivell intermig i apa
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<rafael_carreras> intermig és tan relatiu...
<AniolM> És complicat
<aniolgarcia> Bé, s'hauria d'intentar cobrir el major públic possible
<rafael_carreras> sí, sempre ho hem intentat, però és molt difícil i no saps mai qui es presentarà
<AniolM> Per això posem el nivell del taller al formulari
<rafael_carreras> sí, crec que això ens va bé perquè el públic se seleccioni ell mateix
<rafael_carreras> bé, ja està
<rafael_carreras> i què en penseu de la festa de Barcelona?
<AniolM> Doncs crec que vam tenir força gent i que el lloc estava molt bé
<AniolM> A més vam fer comunitat
<rafael_carreras> sí, de nou, crec que hi hauria d'haver vingut més gent
<rafael_carreras> però ens vam apanyar bé amb la feina que ens van donar
<AniolM> Excepte amb el portàtil aquell amb NVIDIA
<aniolgarcia> El lloc va estar molt bé i vam estar prou enfeinats, però sí que hi hauria d'haver més participació
<rafael_carreras> sí, un desastre, encara hi va treballar el Walter una hora més i res
<AniolM> És que NVIDIA...
<rafael_carreras> sí
<rafael_carreras> volem fer la propera festa a aquest lloc perquè ens va agradar a tots
<AniolM> Perfecte! Doncs esperem que vingui més gent...
<rafael_carreras> a veure si pot ser i a vere com ens les empesquem per engrescar més gent
<aniolgarcia> Perfecte!
<AniolM> Havent-hi xerrades i tallers imagino que s'animarà més gent
<rafael_carreras> sí, crec que sí
<aniolgarcia> Això esperem
<rafael_carreras> al febrer a veure si comencem a cercar ponents
<rafael_carreras> jo m'ho vaig passar molt bé a Barcelona, hi havia ambient
<AniolM> Ídem
<aniolgarcia> Sí, penso que va estar molt bé
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, alguna cosa més?
<AniolM> Per part meva no
<aniolgarcia> Per part meva, tampoc
<rafael_carreras> doncs au, bona nit! :-)
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2017-12-06
<Josep> Bona nit!
<Ramon_M> Bones!
<sisco> nanit
<sisco> falten 2 minuts perquè comenci la reunió
<Josep> Tinc una conexio molt dolenta, veurem com va
<sisco> esperem que sigui suficient ;)
<Josep> :p
<rafael_carreras> holahola
<rafael_carreras> benvinguts a la reunió
<Josep> Hola rafael
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és la valoració de la festa a Deltebre
<rafael_carreras> què us va semblar?
<Josep> Poca gent, pero a la sa de install va ser millor que la anterior
<Ramon_M> El lloc, molt bé; la gent fantàstica; el dinar perfecte.... poca gent
<rafael_carreras> a mi em va agradar la festa, com sempre
<rafael_carreras> però també vaig trobar a faltar gent local, a qui sembla que no va interessar prou
<rafael_carreras> com de costum, de fet
<sisco> malauradament acostuma a passar que «falla» la gent local
<sisco> darrerament
<sisco> és una sensació meua o quan la festa es fa en un centre educatiu hi acostuma a ser més nombrosa?
<sisco> tot i que alguna vegada també ha afluixat
<AniolM> En fer-se en centres educatius imagino que el propi centre fa publicitat entre els alumnes
<AniolM> I professors
<sisco> sacte
<rafael_carreras> sisco: sí, és més nombrosa als instituts
<rafael_carreras> en aquest cas, es van contactar tres instituts de la zona
<sisco> ups, i què va passar?
<rafael_carreras> un d'ells té FP d'informàtica, i no va venir ni un alumne ni professor
<sisco> déu n'hi do
<Ramon_M> Potser tenien virus !! :-)))
<rafael_carreras> deu ser això
<sisco> :)
<Josep> Una llastime
<rafael_carreras> però vaja, oi que ens ho vam passar bé?
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja està :)
<Josep> Si,si
<Josep> :D
<sisco> això sí, sempre ens ho passem bé ;)
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més o passema l segon punt?
<sisco> passem al segon
<rafael_carreras> doncs a la festa, el Ramon_M ens va oferir fer la propera festa a Tàrrega
<Ramon_M> Correcte!
<rafael_carreras> i com que ens va semblar bé, li vam dir que sí
<sisco> perfecte
<Ramon_M> Encantat !
<rafael_carreras> queda pendent saber si la farem a l'escola o a l'institut, oi?
<Josep> Que be!!
<sisco> segur que ho munta la mar de bé, a més l'ajudaré encantat
<Ramon_M> Hi ha una tercera opció
<Ramon_M> .... el Servei Educatiu de l'Urgell
<sisco> fa bona pinta
<rafael_carreras> què és?
<Ramon_M> On treballo!
<Ramon_M> No, fora conyes!... és el centre de recursos educatius de la comarca de l'Urgell
<sisco> http://serveiseducatius.xtec.cat/urgell/
<sisco> és aquest ^ l'enllaç o aquest de baix:
<sisco> http://www.xtec.cat/crp-urgell/se_nosaltres.html
<Ramon_M> NO, és la primera!
<sisco> http://serveiseducatius.xtec.cat/urgell/
<sisco> perquè remeneu
<Ramon_M> https://goo.gl/maps/8mgsNx6f2iH2
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, en cas de fer-la allà, vindrà algun alumne de l'institut?
<Ramon_M> Així ho espero!
<rafael_carreras> és lluny de l'institut?
<Ramon_M> N'estic fent difusió i ho vaig comentar la setmana passada en una reunió del Pla Educatiu d'Entorn
<Ramon_M> No. Els dos instituts estan junts
<sisco> tenint en compte que encara falten 6 mesos (més o menys) podem fer difusió per Lleida també, i crec que podem fer que des d'Ensenyament s'impliquin
<Ramon_M> https://goo.gl/maps/5rfXpWMXK7T2
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, si és a prop hi ha moltes més possibilitats que algú s'hi passi
<Ramon_M> https://goo.gl/maps/V9hbtwSrfAH2
<AniolM> Ja faré difusió a uns amics de Lleida i Mollerussa
<Ramon_M> Ara mateix, hi ha una escola de tàrrega que s'està "linkatitzant"
<AniolM> A veure si s'animen :)
<Ramon_M> .. i una altra que ja ho està
<rafael_carreras> ostres, molt bé!
<Ramon_M> Podria ser una opció, però no vull que ningú s'emprenyi.
<sisco> crec que podem aconseguir gent via linkat
<Ramon_M> La setmana vinent (aquesta no, que tothom està d'avaluacions) vull oferir-ho als centres, a veure qui hi està més interessat
<rafael_carreras> bona pensada
<Ramon_M> Vaig parlar amb Joan de Gràcia i vaig dir-li si volia venir
<Ramon_M> Em va dir que si, que encantat :-)
<rafael_carreras> perfecte
<sisco> guai, sempre és una bona notícia, a més el Joan porta gent linkataire darrere que segur que farà que augmenti l'audiència
<Ramon_M> Jo mateix, vaig presentar la linkat musical a Lleida, l'any passat... el Joan em va proposar de repetir-ho... si us sembla bé
<sisco> i tant
<rafael_carreras> i tant!
<AniolM> Perfecte!
<sisco> també estaria bé que el Joan presenti la linkat 18.04
<Josep> Molt bona opcio
<Ramon_M> Em va comentar que volia presentar el server 16.04...
<sisco> hauríem de donar temps perquè la pugués preparar però si és cap a finals de maig crec que la podrà tenir
<Ramon_M> No se si tindrà la 18.04 preparada!!
<sisco> si presenta el server 16.04 no em perdré la sessió
<sisco> per mi ja no cal que presenti la 18.04 :P
<Ramon_M> je, serà que no t'agrada el wayland ??
<sisco> :-S
<Josep> Je je
<AniolM> No sabia que Linkat tingués versió server
<sisco> tinc l'slimbook al servei tècnic pel tema wayland :(
<sisco> però ja en parlarem, ara caldria centrar-nos en la reunió
<sisco> AniolM: sí que hi ha
<Josep> El meu funcio molt be ;)
<AniolM> Jo millor que no digui que ara mateix tinc una Debian...
<Ramon_M> Benvingut!!
<Ramon_M> La sid és fantàstica!!
<sisco> Josep: vols dir l'slimbook? el meu va de conya... amb debian sid també però des de la festa de Deltebre que em va petar
<rafael_carreras> Debian és el meu derivat d'ubuntu preferit :)
<Ramon_M> jajjj!!
<sisco> «soy tu padre»
<AniolM> rafael_carreras: Recorda'm que t'estiri les orelles!
<sisco> alguna cosa més de la festa de maig?
<Ramon_M> Jo vull intentar que pel pla educatiu d'entorn, potser l'ajuntament també s'afegeixi... ara que està de moda i barna diu que ho farà!
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<sisco> què és el que vols intentar?
<Ramon_M> que en també en facin suport i difusió!
<Ramon_M> ... i que NO vingin a fer-se la foto
<Ramon_M> ...només
<sisco> ah, perfecte... si te'n surts amb que NO vinguin a fer-se la foto et faré un petó
<Ramon_M> gràcies!.... costarà.
<sisco> per això
<Ramon_M> Potser millor no obrir aquesta porta.... per valorar
<sisco> :)
<Josep> Quin mana al ajuntament?
<Ramon_M> http://www.tarrega.cat/alcaldia
<Ramon_M> ... disculpeu la propaganda.
<rafael_carreras> a veure, que t'han preguntat :)
<Josep> Jo podria intentar contacte desde la sectorial de ERC
<sisco> jo m'estimaria més no barrejar partits, deixem a veure què fan des de la institució
<Ramon_M> Okª
<Josep> Com volgueu
<sisco> vull dir que facin el que creguin com a Ajuntament i ja veurem llavors què fem
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs el Ramon_M ja ens anirà explicant
<sisco> ok
<rafael_carreras> passem el tercer punt
<Ramon_M> Ok!
<rafael_carreras> un noi de Made BCN ens convida a fer alguna cosa al seu espai nou de trinca
<sisco> qui parla de http://www.made-bcn.org/ ?
<sisco> ups, perdó
<rafael_carreras> doncs això :)
<sisco> però quina cosa? no hi ha res concret?
<rafael_carreras> no sé si hi podríem fer alguna jornada de treball, o No-Jam, no ho sé
<rafael_carreras> no ens diuen res concret
<rafael_carreras> només ens ofereixen l'espai perquè en fem difusió
<sisco> guai, podem decidir-ho nosaltres doncs
<Josep> Ell parlava de un metupp com els que organitzem
<sisco> potser podríem fer una pluja d'idees sobre ubuntu i llavors triar el tema més demanat:
<sisco> ub-ports (mòbils amb ubuntu)
<sisco> no-jam també podria ser una idea
<rafael_carreras> Josep: això voldria dir una festa normal, i falta molt pel novembre de 2018, no?
<sisco> no sé si es pot fer alguna marató de traducció però diria que està for
<sisco> força bé, oi?
<Josep> Si es cert, li podem proposar alguna cosa, potser si algu pogues anar al local...
<Josep> Una desconferencia...
<sisco> això la gent que sou de Barna o us moveu per allà
<AniolM> Jo ho tinc a prop del pis de Barcelona
<sisco> adjudicat :P
<AniolM> Podria mirar de passar-hi algun dia a la tarda
<rafael_carreras> :)
<Josep> Propera reunio informe Aniol!
<sisco> per mi bé, ara caldria que ens organitzéssim sobre què podem fer, com i quan... en funció del que ens digui l'AniolM
<AniolM> Que algú em recordi que hi passi
<AniolM> Estic amb moltes coses al cap i segur que se m'oblida
<sisco> potser que el rafael_carreras et passi el contacte
<rafael_carreras> m'apunto avisar l' AniolM
<sisco> com ho fem? esperem a veure què ens diu l'AniolM i decidim què fem o què?
<rafael_carreras> doncs sí, a veure si els del local tenen alguna idea preconcebuda
<sisco> ok, en parlem a la propera doncs
<AniolM> M'esteu posant molta pressió... :P
<sisco> nooooooooo
<rafael_carreras> AniolM: no home, no
<sisco> disculpa
<Josep> Jo puc fer una xerrade sobre el programari lliure
<Josep> El programari lliure una cuestio de llibertat.
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, teniu alguna cosa més, o ja estem?
<sisco> per mi ja estaríem
<AniolM> Per mi ja estem
<Josep> Esta en marxa la ubucon a Xixon
<rafael_carreras> ai sí
<rafael_carreras> jo hi hauria d'anar, ara ho parlava a casa
<Josep> El ultim cap de setmane de abril
<Josep> Nosaltres ja ens em apuntat
<rafael_carreras> pot estar molt bé
<Josep> Si
<sisco> jo ho tinc complicat; el cap de setmana abans del que dieu hi ha a Barcelona una hackaton internacional de viquipèdia: https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Wikimedia_Hackathon_2018
<rafael_carreras> sí, l'abril és complicat, sempre hi ha coses
<Ramon_M> .. si, llibres, roses, ... amor ???.... m'he liat!
<AniolM> Hehe
<sisco> a més el Vicent vol muntar una festa a València també
<sisco> a finals d'abril
<rafael_carreras> també tinc el dia de la llibertat del maquinari, ja veurem quan el fem
<sisco> aprofitant que és LTS
<rafael_carreras> genial!
<sisco> ens vam trobar a la viquitrobada i m'ho va comentar
<Josep> Jo el gener començo un curs, demoment tinc 6 alunes i els i proposare aquestes activitats
<rafael_carreras> perfecte també
<AniolM> 2018 any de Linux a l'ordinador d'escriptori
<AniolM> :-)
<sisco> AniolM: això d'on és?
<rafael_carreras> :-D
<AniolM> sisco: Ho dic jo, amb tantes activitats!
<sisco> :D
<sisco> potser es nota que és LTS
<rafael_carreras> bé, ho hauríem de deixar que ens passem de l'hora
<sisco> sip, nanit
<Josep> Ok
<Ramon_M> Perfecte! estem en contacte i ja donaré novetats. Siau!
<rafael_carreras> vinga, bona nit i ja anirem parlant de tot
<Josep> Salut
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit i disculpes per haver arribat tard, ja em llegiré el log!
<Pol> Hola?
<Pol> Arribo tard
<Pol> :(
#ubuntu-cat 2018-12-05
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Benvolguts companys, volia comentar-vos que he trencat definitivament amb Twitter: ja no m'hi trovareu pas. … En les xarxes lliures, en canvi, continue actiu (i pel Telegram!). Continue la festa com a @giorgiograppa@mastodont.cat i com a giorgiograppa@joindiaspora.com. … Tan destarotat com sempre, això sí. Visca el programari lliure!
<ubuntaires_teleg> No hi ha més sistema operatiu que GNU i RMS n'és el Profeta. … Bona nit.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Benvolguts companys, volia comentar-vos que he trencat definitivament amb Twitte …], ànims!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Gràcies, Sisco! … I, de pas, sembla que he aconseguit corregir la configuració dels dns del meu blog: podeu comprovar si jordimonteagudo.cat torna a ser
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> ... "visible": podeu comprovar-ho? Gràcies de bestreta!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Sí, a mi em funciona!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> si perfecta a mi tambe
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> o sento pero avui no podre seri
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Moltes gràcies, Aniol i Josep! (porte una hora barallant-se amb el WordPress i, la veritat, no tinc ni idea de com ho he solucionat 😂😂😂😂😂😂)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ui, aquesta nit... He passat la nit en blanc i dubte molt que les meues neurones estiguen operatives tant tard...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Jo tampoc podré ser-hi, però us llegiré després
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Gràcies, Sisco! … I, de pas, sembla que he aconseguit corregir la configuració de …], cap problema amb el web
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> avui tampoc podré ser-hi com a mínim fins les 23:00
<wagafo> Jo a les 23:00 o poc després, possiblement podria ser-hi.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Hola bona nit
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bona nit, Josep!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bon vesore
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Hola, Aniol.
<manjaroi3> Iep! Que sóc el Giorgio, per l'HexChat! A veure si recorde com canviar de nom...
<manjaroi3> No parleu tots de cop, que em perd i no puc seguir les converses...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Jo trovo que va estar prou be, la festa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hola nois … L'únic punt és com va anar la festa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> A mi, com sempre, em va agradar molt
<giorgiograppa> El dinar va estar molt bé...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí
<giorgiograppa> però jo trobe que, cada cop, hi ve menys gent; què és el que falla?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ja no som tan glamurosos
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> I està tot de baixada a tot el món
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No queden gaires LoCos actius ja
<giorgiograppa> vols dir que ens fem vells? que el món GNU/Linux ha tocat sostre?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> És que és diferent, instal·lar-lo és una opció prou coneguda si tens un ordinador i penso que qui es planteja fer el canvi el fa i qui no doncs no
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> I també canvien els hàbits, hi ha gent que ja només fa servir el mòbil
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> I sí, android és un problema molt gros
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Tot i ser gnu/linux
<giorgiograppa> Mmmm... això sí: al final, tindrà raó aquell bancari que va dir allò de «però, qui collons voldria tindre un ordinador a casa?» quan Jobs i companyia li demanaven calers per a crear el primer Mac...
<giorgiograppa> Tot i així, el PC continua sent una eina imprescindible per a un estudiant... potser a partir de 3r ESO és molt convenient; en BAT, imprescindible i, en la universitat, més encara.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, i a la feina també
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> tenim o almenys jo tinc dificultats per compartir win i ubuntu, penso que aixo caldria trovari solucio
<giorgiograppa> josepgallart, et refereixes a fer una instal·lació dual?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> si
<aniolgarcia> Sí, això és cert... Fa tant temps que no toco un windows que jo tampoc ho tinc gaire clar...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> ames windows esta incorporant ubuntu per diferents sitemes i aixo o tindriem que coneixa
<giorgiograppa> i, a més, amb el UEFI dels collons, mai encertes (JO mai encerte...) la configuració correcta!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> tinc la sensació de perdre un trenc
<aniolgarcia> Per cert, sabem alguna cosa de la reverificació del LoCo?
<giorgiograppa> té «grácia» la cosa, que Windows comence a introduir Ubuntu de diverses formes i que nosaltres no en tinguem ni idea, de com funciona... perquè fa mil anys que no hem tocat un Windows!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Encara no m'han contactat per la reverificació
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> El loco council també està a la baixa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Si les instal·lacions duals presenten problemes és perquè M$ els hi posa tots
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No sé si és feina noatra solucionar els bugs de windows
<giorgiograppa> no són bugs, Rafael: ho fan aposta.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ja m'ho penso
<wagafo> Bona nit!, tard però aquì estic
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Wagafo, et va agradar la festa?
<wagafo> A mí si, però com sempre si la gent local no porta gent, nosaltres no podem fer miracles
<giorgiograppa> això comentava, wagafo, que hi havia poca gent.
<wagafo> Quan hem tingut gent és perquè els que ens invita s'ho ha currat
<giorgiograppa> exacte.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Jo m'hi he acostumat. Als darrers anys, encara que l'organitzador s'ho curri, hi ha po
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Poca gent
<wagafo> Jo crec que molts no s'ho curren, mola tenir una activitat com les nostrs instals, però no fan res per assegurar que hi vagi gent
<wagafo> Però bé, aquesta festa també vam anar una mica tard tots plegats
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> La majoria no s'ho curren, però quan s' ho curren, tampoc hi ha gaire gent
<wagafo> Sí, tens raó que això és un problema generalitzat
<giorgiograppa> potser hauríem de tractar de definir el nostre «nínxol de mercat»...
<wagafo> A veure si ens tornen a invitar al Copèrnic, mai no falla la gent, i podem recarregar una mica les piles
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Però no seria com abans tampoc, aquells temps van acabar
<wagafo> Que va passar el dia de la reverificació que no hi havia ningú del Community Council? Ho has pogut esbriar, rafael_carreras?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No, perquè encara no m'han contactat
<wagafo> Aquests també estan de baixada, excepte per tocar els c.... quan volen
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Els he deixat el meu correu al wiki de les seves reunions
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Però em sembla que no ho mira ningú
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Si el loco council està així, no us queixeu que no ve gent a les festes :-)
<wagafo> Ara alguns grups fan servir un sistema nou per coordinar-se, ara miro un enllaç
<wagafo> https://community.ubuntu.com
<wagafo> Això
<giorgiograppa> el què hem de fer és millorar el catèring! :-P
<wagafo> Sí senyor, giorgiograppa
<giorgiograppa> Aix...
<wagafo> Molt bé les xerrades del de KDE, com diuen en castellà, "tiene tablas".
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, el conec de fa molts anys
<giorgiograppa> sí, va ser molt bo.
<giorgiograppa> i el tema del mòbils amb sistemes lliures, wagafo, em va engrescar molt :-)
<giorgiograppa> ara torne a trastejar amb l'Aquaris BQ 4.5...
<wagafo> L'he de renovar, en realitat molt material és copiat d'un francés de l'UBports
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Be nois, us deixo, bona nit
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bona ni, josep
<wagafo> Bona nit josepgallart
<giorgiograppa> bona nit, josep!
<wagafo> La teva introducció com sempre, impecable
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Jo també me'n vaig a dormir
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bona nit!
<giorgiograppa> na nit, aniol
<wagafo> Bona nit aniolm
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Em sembla que ja estaríem. Jo sóc al tren i estaré disponible mitja hora més.
<wagafo> Quin nivell, sempre connectat rafael_carreras
<wagafo> Jo etic al poble, mirant un foguet
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hehe, es fa el que es pot
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Però a aquestes hores normalment dormo
<giorgiograppa> jo, el foc, el mire en la tele: un d'aquells vídeos del youtube via LibreElec ;-)
<wagafo> Això del matrix, mola, ara em veureu sempre connectat si entreu al canal de l'irc
<giorgiograppa> t'han posat un xip en el cul, wagafo? :_)
<wagafo> Això semblarà, si entreu al canal #ubuntu-cat sempre em veureu
<giorgiograppa> :_P=
<wagafo> Avui ja hi era, i encara no havia arribat
<giorgiograppa> com t'ho fas? vas pel món amb el mòbil en la mà? semblaràs un adolescent...
<wagafo> Pero quan vaig obrir el riot vaig poder llegir tots els missatges, perquè mostra l'historial de tot el que ha passat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ah, amic
<wagafo> És el sistema matrix, riot és un client, té un pont amb irc que és molt bo
<wagafo> Amb el telegram també, és clar, pero escriure al mòbil no és massa àgil
<wagafo> Tot i que amb el telegram no es veuen els que estan connectats a l'irc i viceversa
<wagafo> En canvi al riot sí
<giorgiograppa> pensava que el riot era correu electrònic.
<wagafo> Doncs no, és un client del matrix
<wagafo> Bé nois, me'n vaig retirant. Que tingueu bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bona nit!
<wagafo> Tot i que em continuareu veient connectat...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hehe
<wagafo> Com l'aniolm
<giorgiograppa> bona nit! aleshores, això de matrix no era una referència cinematogràfica... vaig a investigar-hi una mica!
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<wagafo> Bonat nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Arribo ara :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> 93 minuts tard :-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Em sembla que és el rècord
<giorgiograppa> Això té premi! :-D
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> :)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ja sabia que no arribaria abans de les 23:00
#ubuntu-cat 2018-12-06
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @wagafo [<wagafo> Com l'aniolm], Jo tinc un bouncer d'IRC que ni recordo com es diu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Però Riot és molt més còmode
<giorgiograppa> Doncs, aniolm, jo porte tot el matí barallant-me amb el Riot i encara no n'he tret el suc :-D
<wagafo> A preguntar giorgiograppa
<wagafo> Ja tens compte normal al riot?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> A Debian teníem un pont entre la sala de Riot i la d'IRC que havia fet el mateix admin, semblant a això del Telegram
<giorgiograppa> Entenc que, a més ser, en si mateix, una xarxa, també és una mena de meta xarxa en el sentit que pot connectar amb altres protocols: és així? (bé, suposo que això es refereix més a matrix)
<wagafo> Al matrix vull dir i accedeixes pel riot?
<giorgiograppa> Eh, sí, hi accedisc. Hi veig unes 9.000 sales, crec.
<wagafo> Per accedir a l'irc has d'iniciar una conversa amb @appservice-irc:matix.org
<giorgiograppa> un connector que es troba en els bridges?
<wagafo> No, clica al signe "+" ("Crea una nova sala" es mostra quan passes el ratolí per sobre)
<wagafo> Suposo que tens la finestra de riot oberta, oi?
<giorgiograppa> (estic intentant-ho des del mòbil)
<wagafo> Amb el fluffy-chat de l'Ubports?
<giorgiograppa> Ah, no, amb l'Android, amb l'aplicació Riot.im
<wagafo> Ah , aquesta no la conec, si ho vols fer des de l'escriptori de Linux ho mirem
<wagafo> Però suposo que hauria de funcionar igual, jo ho vaig fer des del client de matrix de l'UBports i va funcionar
<giorgiograppa> A veure, que ara estic amb Manjaro. He d'instal·lar-hi alguna aplicació? ho faig amb un navegador? A veure si tinc bateria en l'UBports i ho mire...
<wagafo> Però el d'UBports no és riot.
<wagafo> A l'Ubuntu vaig have d'habilitar un dipòsit especial i després amb sudo apt intall es va instal·lar
<wagafo> Buscant instal·lar riot a Debian i UBuntu surt per com fer-ho
<giorgiograppa> amb el fluffy-chat, dius? Ui, un dipòsit... Amb el Libertine?
<giorgiograppa> (vinga, tinc bateria, ja tinc l'ubumòbil en dansa)
<wagafo> No, estic parlant de l'Ubuntu d'escriptori. A l'UBports és una app nativa, està a l'Openstore el fluffy chat
<giorgiograppa> instal·lant el fluffy...
<giorgiograppa> ok, entro el meu usuari...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Jo el tinc instalat pero no ser com funciona
<giorgiograppa> bé, ja sóc dins d'una sala buida (josep, aprofita, que wagafo ens n'hi fa una classes particulars :-)  )
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> la meca adreça a riot es josepgallart@fsfe.org
<wagafo> A preguntar... Si no tens amics a matrix o sales a les que et vulguis connectar, poca cosa pos fer...
<giorgiograppa> wagafo, des de la sala buida que he creat, podria convidar-te, oi?
<giorgiograppa> i al josep?
<wagafo> Quin és el teu usuari a matrix, giorgiograppa?
<giorgiograppa> és @giorgiograppa:matrix.org
<wagafo> He invitat al Josep
<wagafo> Ara he convidat als dos a iniciar una conversa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> no veig res de aixo
<wagafo> T'he convidat, tens el riot o el fluffy chat obert?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> al mobil riot instalat i obert i al ordinador per web
<wagafo> I tens sessió iniciada amb l'usuari josep@fsfe.org?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> si
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> aqui posa @josepgallartmatrix.org
<wagafo> Ara t'invito amb això
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> falta un punt entre el nom i matrix
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @josepgallart.matrix.org
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> ara e entrat pero no puc escriure
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> soc a la sala que as posat de irc
<giorgiograppa[m]> I ara...
<giorgiograppa[m]> Per fi!
<wagafo> Has entrat! ara hi ha dos giorgiograppa.
<giorgiograppa[m]> Pobre món...
<wagafo> Nois i noies, a la propera lliçó s'explicarà com usar el nick d'irc directament des del matrix per no estar duplicat
<giorgiograppa[m]> Moltes gràcies, wgarcia!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> GRACIES
<giorgiograppa[m]> Vaig a apuntar-me la lliçó d'avui abans que se m'oblide 👏👏👏👏
<wagafo> Això, que a la propera començaré amb un control
<giorgiograppa[m]> Que siga facilet, mestre!
<wagafo> Et pagaré amb la teva moneda, giorgiograppa
<giorgiograppa[m]> Ai quina por!
<wagafo> Vinga, me'n vaig al fòrum del meu moodle a contestar dubtes, que tinc 500 nens i nes amb examen la setmana que ve
<giorgiograppa> Moltes gràcies per la lliçó d'avui, wagafo!
<giorgiograppa> ens veiem per ací...
<wagafo> Servidora
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> eiiii, poseu data i hora per la lliçó de riot perquè jo vaig bastant perdut...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ... a la sala de debian-cat cap problema però també sóc a SobTec i allà va tot encriptat i em faig cada embolic que flipo :(
<giorgiograppa[m]> Amb l'encriptació també m'hi hauré de posar aviat...
 * giorgiograppa va a fer la migdiada del borrego...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> això de la migdiada del borrego no sé quanta gent ho entendrà :)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> jo sí
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Jo entenc "migdiada" i "borrego", hi h més connotacions?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> és la migdiada que es fa abans de dinar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Migdiada legítima, com totes
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> i tant
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [és la migdiada que es fa abans de dinar], sacte
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @wagafo [Migdiada legítima, com totes], obviously
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> I la migdiada després de dinar quina és, la "migdiada del lleó"?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> suposo que és "la normal"
 * wagafo està avorrit de contestar dubtes i diu bajanades
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Eh, calla robot de m....!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> jo és que no faig migdiades i no hi entenc gaire, que dormo 8 hores cada nit i no em cal :-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> hehe, vinga, tothom a treballar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> jo estic acabant la feina que tenia previst fer aquest matí... ara vermut i a dinar!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [jo és que no faig migdiades i no hi entenc gaire, que dormo 8 hores cada nit i n …], Ja en som 2
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [jo és que no faig migdiades i no hi entenc gaire, que dormo 8 hores cada nit i n …], Jo no en faig 8 ni de conya
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, ara, després de dinar, faria ben alegrament la migdiada tradicional o canònica, però, en fi, l'avaluació per competències m'espera... Cafè, i cap al camp de carabasses!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Doncs, ara, després de dinar, faria ben alegrament la migdiada tradicional o can …], Doncs jo faré la versió clàssica i, com que ja he programat abans de dinar, ara, havent dinat, faré la migdiada tradicional...  … Nanit … ;)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> "Nanit", diu el Sisco... Que penses empalmar fins demà? 🤔🤔🤔🤔
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> @SiscoGarcia [Jo no en faig 8 ni de conya], Ni jo. I migdiades, ni pensar-ho, ja m'agradaria!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa ["Nanit", diu el Sisco... Que penses empalmar fins demà? 🤔🤔🤔🤔], És un dir
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Jo, tot i que siguin 15 minuts amb el cap sobre la taula. Quedo com nou.
#ubuntu-cat 2018-12-07
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Estic veient el programa d'aquesta Ubuntu Party i m'estic morint d'enveja! Aquest és el glamour que necessitem... https://ubuntu-paris.org/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Està tot molt bé, són els millors i ningú no els fa ombra
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ara, que si veus els horaris, aquesta gent no dina. 😳
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Hi ha nones idees per a xarrades
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Bones
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> En això, som imbatibles! En l'apartat gastronòmic, no ens guanyen ni els francesos!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Vinga, va, posem unes gotes d'humor en les nostre vides linuxeres... https://gatooscuro7.wordpress.com/2018/12/06/cuantos-usuarios-de-gnu-linux-se-necesitan-para-cambiar-una-bombilla/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Els d'Ubuntu França, no sé si encara és així, però tenien una subvenció pública i un local i administratiu/administrativa permanent, així qualsevol...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Igualet que nosaltres...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Home, qualsevol tampoc, que segur que s'ho han currat molt per tenir tot això. I curren molt, no només l'administrativa.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Sí, tens tota la raó, no volia menyprear la seva feina, el diner no fa la felicitat, però ajuda...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí clar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> tenim dues opcions per aconseguir subvencio
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> la fàcil: entrem a forma part de un ateneu i atraves déll demanem subve
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> i la dificil. creem un ateneu nosaltres
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Per mi, millor petitets, pobres i independents...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> si jo estic be com estem
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Totalment d'acord amb Walter, millor lliures, com el programari lliure.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> D'altra banda, el tema de l'Ateneu... Estem massa escampats per tot arreu; com no ens muntem el nostre propi ateneu en una roulot...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Home, si la seu és a Foiòs al costat del restaurant on ens va portar el Cubells, jo m'apunto...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @wagafo [Home, si la seu és a Foiòs al costat del restaurant on ens va portar el Cubells, …], aquest seria un altre problema, la nostra estructura no coincideix amb cap administracio
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> com no busquem suport europeu 😋
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> El que heu de fer és treballar més. Vull les propostes a la meva bústia de correu demà al matí!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @rcarreras [El que heu de fer és treballar més. Vull les propostes a la meva bústia de corre …], quines propostes??
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Potser tindríem encaix en la República Digital de Catalunya: qui millor que nosaltres, que ja estem digitalitzats? A més, podríem arribar a ser "estructura d'estat"... 🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @rcarreras [El que heu de fer és treballar més. Vull les propostes a la meva bústia de corre …], Ets un negrer...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @ggrappa [Potser tindríem encaix en la República Digital de Catalunya: qui millor que nosa …], no per que nomes es del principat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @josepgallart [no per que nomes es del principat], Els bits no tenim fronteres! 😜😜😜😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> @rcarreras Demà rebràs en sobre lacrat la meva proposta de seu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ferpecte
#ubuntu-cat 2018-12-08
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Una altra cosa, feu servir quinter o algun altre servei descentralitzat d'aquests que substitueixen l'antic identi.ca?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Mastodont.cat que és descentralitzat i federat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [Una altra cosa, feu servir quinter o algun altre servei descentralitzat d'aquest …], Sisquet, has oblidat ja que tens compte a Mastodont.cat? 😂😂😂😂😂
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ei, que he tornat a fer-lo servir!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras [Mastodont.cat que és descentralitzat i federat], Ja, però també hi ha el quitter i altres xarxes descentralitzades que es fan servir i, crec que, no són mastodont.cat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Però són compatibles: des del compte de Mastodont.cat, pots seguir comptes d'altres instàncies de Mastodon, però també de quitter, Pleroma, gnu social...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> És el Fedivers, amb totes les seues manifestacions 😁😁😁😁
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Aixxxx, em perdo. … M'haureu de fer un curset accelerat de xarxes socials descentralitzades i federades :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Jo encara n'estic amb les beseroles!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Mira, el que pots fer és anar seguint gent a Mastodont.cat i, a poc a poc, aniràs descobrint alternatives. Ara et busque una cosa...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> És un tot informatiu:
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Hello new #Mastodon folks! 🐘  … Have you heard of the #Fediverse? 🗺️  … It's a set of community projects that use the #ActivityPub standard to talk to each other. … Mastodon is the most well developed, but there are many works in progress too: … Instagram -> PixelFed 📷  … @pixelfed  … https://pixelfed.social … YouTube -> PeerTube
<ubuntaires_teleg> 🎞️  … https://joinpeertube.org/ … SoundCloud -> Funkwhale 🎧  … @funkwhale https://join.funkwhale.audio/ … MeetUp -> GetTogether 🍻  … @GetTogetherComm  … https://gettogether.community … ...and many others.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Una "petita llista" d'alternatives.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ok, m'ho miraré
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Jo estic començant per pixelfeld.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ah, i no oblides Diaspora*: també estic tornant a mirar els comptes que tinc en joindiaspora, comença a haver-hi activitat interessant.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Però cal tenir clar que, de moment, l'usuari tipus d'aquestes xarxes és molt concret: sensible al programari lliure i a les seues implicacions d'ètica social, activistes, hacktivistes, professionals de la informàtica... I molta anarquistes. No s'assembla gens a Twitter, Instagram, Facebook... de moment!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> I ací, un document molt interessant sobre el Fedivers: https://www.lleialtat.cat/documents/#LleialTec/Fediverse
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Pel que fa al perfil d'usuaris que descrius ja m'està bé  ;)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Tornaré a intentar-ho
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ja m'ho pensava 👍👍👍
#ubuntu-cat 2018-12-09
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> wagafo, si estàs per ací: un tal @coloco em pregunta, via mastodont.cat, que on pot trobar la informació sobre mòbils lliures d'aquella xerrada que ens vas fer a La Bòbila.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Les transparències estan enllaçades al programa de la wiki
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @wagafo [Les transparències estan enllaçades al programa de la wiki], Ja se l'ha baixat; diu que gràcies i que s'ho mirarà amb calma.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @wagafo [Les transparències estan enllaçades al programa de la wiki], parles d'aquest programa?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/CosmicCuttlefish#Lloc_i_programa_d.27activitats_provisional
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Companys, una consulta: fa una setmana, vaig rebre un correu de la fàbrica (en realitat, dels administradors dels serveis en xarxa que utilitzem en Educació) tot anunciant-nos que existeix la possibilitat tècnica d'enllaç la web de cada institut amb el Telegram (sí, ho heu llegit bé: el Telegram) i crear grups per a comunicacions entr
<ubuntaires_teleg> e instituts i professors i entre professors i més professors... Després de flipar una bona estona he començat a veure problemes a la proposta (ja tenim email als mòbils, això pot donar informació redundant i fer-nos perdre temps; tampoc vull rebre missatges de la feina en el meu Telegram personal; la possibilitat que es colin en el grup persones al
<ubuntaires_teleg> ienes no sé com és de gran... ). No sé què pensar-hi, companys: se us acut alguna reflexió? Sisco, tu has rebut aquest missatge? Em sembla que l'ha redactat el Joan de Gràcia.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> (Disculpeu el patracol. Apa, continue posant notes —on és la icona de la carabassa quan se la necessita?)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Companys, una consulta: fa una setmana, vaig rebre un correu de la fàbrica (en r …], a mi no m'ha arribat això, de tota manera suposo que en tot cas serà els webs fets amb nodes (el tema desenvolupat pel departament i que promou per tots els centres d'ensenyament, hostatjat a agora, crec)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> no tinc ni idea de com pot anar això, si estem parlant de crear un canal de Telegram de cada centre que pugui enllaçar-se al web no em sembla malament, és una altra manera de fer difusió, i cada persona pot decidir si vol rebre-la al mòbil o què
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> jo tinc clar quin ús done al meu mòbil, i no és per temes laborals ;)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [jo tinc clar quin ús done al meu mòbil, i no és per temes laborals ;)], Jo podria no fer-ho; però, emprem un aplicatiu per passar llista i introduir incidències que té aplicació per al mòbil i és més còmode que obrir el portàtil. I, d'altra banda, el meu mòbil em permet tenir dos usuaris definits, així que l'ús perso
<ubuntaires_teleg> nal el tinc ben separat del laboral. Però això del Telegram... no ho acabo de veure clar.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> naltros també tenim un aplicatiu tutoria que té aplicació pel mòbil i és brutal; però aquest ús no veig que siga una intromissió en la meua privacitat... a tot això l'aplicació només funciona amb android i iOS, i no puc fer-la servir -ni vull- amb ubports
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ah, que tu ja has aparcat l'Android. Jo encara hi trigaré; tanmateix, m'estic preparant per al salt.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Ah, que tu ja has aparcat l'Android. Jo encara hi trigaré; tanmateix, m'estic pr …], encara no l'he aparcat definitivament, però és la meua intenció
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> supose que estem en la mateixa fase
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Tu vas per davant. Jo estic investigant les possibilitats reals de desgooglearització: quan ho tinga tot apamat, xas. Llàstima que l'empresa utilitze correus de Google, me cague en la mar salà.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> no et cagues en la mar que ja està prou emmerdada :P
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Tu vas per davant. Jo estic investigant les possibilitats reals de desgooglearit …], mai he tingut els correus de l'empresa al meu mòbil, això és el que volia dir abans
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Aaaaah.
#ubuntu-cat 2019-12-04
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Uoooooo! Reunió! Després de sopar... Café, mistela, pastetes!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> no estic segur de poderi ser avui, pero o intentare
<josep> Bones
<josep> Tinc instal·lat Ubuntu Mate 18.04 LTS. Quan obro el diàleg d'impressió, a part de les impressores disponibles, m'apareixen dues impressores anomenades "print" i "printer".
<josep> Algú em podria explicar que són, i com fer per que no es mostrin, o eliminar-les directament?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> @josep [<josep> Tinc instal·lat Ubuntu Mate 18.04 LTS. Quan obro el diàleg d'impressió, …], jo les eliminaria directament
<joseperez> gracies @josepgallart però no sé com fer-ho. només apareixen al diàleg d'impressió, no a l'administrador d'impressores
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ho tinc malament... again
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bon vespre
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Què us va semblar la festa?
<giorgiograppa> Salut! (i mistela)
<giorgiograppa> Molt acollidora. Em preocupa, però, com més va més, la poca assitència que aconseguim atraure-hi. I perdoneu la nota pessimista.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, anem fent igual.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Alguna altra opinió? :-)
<giorgiograppa> Feu el favor de no escriure tots de cop, que així no hi ha manera de llegir-vos!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No passa res, ja en parlarem. Ens veiem a València!
<giorgiograppa> Ei! València... quan?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ja veurem què hi diu en Vicent
<giorgiograppa> Bé, ja en comentarà alguna cosa...
<giorgiograppa> Si no hi ha res més a tractar, em pense que me'n vaig a dormir.
<giorgiograppa> Apa, bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> bona nit, arribo ara... sembla que n'éreu només dos :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [bona nit, arribo ara... sembla que n'éreu només dos :(], I tampoc hi havia gaire que contar.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [I tampoc hi havia gaire que contar.], ja he vist
#ubuntu-cat 2019-12-05
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bon dia, ara e llegit la mini reunio
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Disculpes, pensava assistir però se'm va complicar.
